# Use of Seachem Equilibrium and Alkaline Buffer



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

Based on advice from a previous post in this forum, I started dosing my tank with Seachem Equilibrium and Alkaline Buffer. The instructions suggest adding it each day until the required level is achieved. So my question is what level should I aim for?

I live on Vancouver Island, so the water is very soft. My last set of readings were as follows using a basic test strip:

Hardness is 25ppm (suggested is 50 to 150) 
Total Alkalinity is 0ppm (suggested is 80+)
PH is 6.2 (suggested is 6.8 to 7.8)

I have a few plants and mollies, platys, and gouramis if that helps?


Thanks so much!

Jon


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Jon.

I used both products for my tanks. I use 3/4 tsp Equilibrium per 2.5 gallon (3 tsp per 10 gallons) and 3/32 tsp Akaline buffer per 2.5 gallon (3/8 tsp per 10 gallons).

I use these measuring spoons:










Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Jon said:


> Based on advice from a previous post in this forum, I started dosing my tank with Seachem Equilibrium and Alkaline Buffer. The instructions suggest adding it each day until the required level is achieved. So my question is what level should I aim for?
> 
> I live on Vancouver Island, so the water is very soft. My last set of readings were as follows using a basic test strip:
> 
> ...


I know what I dose for my planted tank: up to GH = 7-8 Degrees, KH 2-3 Degrees. I suspect you will need more KH for your livebearers though. I'm no expert so we gotta wait for the guys who keep livebearers to chime in.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Also curious about this since my water has next to none of both, for shrimp specifically RCS what’s the ideal for both and TDS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember reading something about GH and KH and buffering the water especially since water in Vancouver is very soft. It was written by Grant at Island Pets Unlimited but he is no longer on the forum. After researching, I found this:
https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/best-way-raise-ph-206298/
Look at response #10 from TomC where he found a partial sticky from Rastapus.
The dosage for Seachem Equilibrium and Seachem Alkaline buffer is on the containers. Seachem also has a calculator on their site.
You can also look at response #12 from TomC who found another thread by Rastapus worth a read.


----------

